
Show HN: BeforeShutdown – a macOS menubar todo app with reminders on system off - raevilman
https://beforeshutdown.app/
======
kevsim
Congrats on launching! I’m curious - do you find people actually power down
their laptops? I generally slam the lid shut and shove it in my bag.

~~~
raevilman
App will notify on sleep as well i.e. when you close the laptop lid.

Give it a try with 100% discount code 'master-shifu'

Dev here. Thanks.

~~~
pensatoio
If I’ve closed the lid, isn’t it already too late to be useful?

~~~
raevilman
You close the lid.. . You get the email.... If the task was really
important... You open the lid again ...

And trust me one will open the lid when one sees their manager's face in front
or may be some situation of losing money or etc

------
raevilman
For all the comments asking about powering off.

App will notify on sleep as well i.e. when you close the laptop lid.

Give it a try with 100% discount code 'master-shifu'

Dev here. Thanks.

------
whalesalad
I turn my Mac off like 2x annually.

~~~
raevilman
App will notify on sleep as well i.e. when you close the laptop lid.

Give it a try with 100% discount code 'master-shifu'

Dev here. Thanks.

------
rrggrr
Nobody I know shuts down...

~~~
livearchivist
Same.

I can't remember the last time I purposely shut down my MacBook without a
reason (Finder locks up or some other Catalina bug)

------
jason_slack
Can you share where my to-do list data is stored? In your cloud or locally on
my machine and you never see it. Thanks! The idea is interesting overall.

~~~
raevilman
Its all local. No cloud storage. The only time your tasks text leave your
system is when sending email and at that time too it is never stored.

Even i have not configured any sort storage or database for this application.
Just one email service in cloud.

